# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  شخصية الام

## daria

اناا مهتمة جدا باني اراعي صحة اطفالي النفسية وصحتي برضة
لكن في دارس لعلم النفس قالي اني بمجرد ما انجب حاتوحد مع شخصيةالام واعمل زيها
ودي بصراحة حتبقي كارثة
ارجوك ترد عليا
ميرسي ليك اوي

----------


## د.عادل

> اناا مهتمة جدا باني اراعي صحة اطفالي النفسية وصحتي برضة
> لكن في دارس لعلم النفس قالي اني بمجرد ما انجب حاتوحد مع شخصية الام واعمل زيها
> ودي بصراحة حتبقي كارثة
> ارجوك ترد عليا


ما هي شخصية الام في نظرك؟ وماذا كانت تفعل؟
وما الذي يزعجك ويجعلها كارثة؟
الام تعني الحنان والحب ، وشخصيتها قيمة وعظيمة وليست بالشئ المخيف الذي وصفتيه.
ان احببتي ان تكوني ام ناجحة في الحفاظ على صحة ابنائك النفسية ، عليكي دائماً معاملتهم بما كنتي تحبي ان تتعاملي به وانتي في سنهم، دائماً ما تضعي نفسك مكانهم، ولا تنسي بانك في يوم من الايام كنتي ابنة وتفعلين ما يفعلونه، وعليكي ايضاً عدم المبالغة في تدليلهم.
الحقيقة الرد محتاج موضوع مستقل يطول الحديث فيه ، لان تربية الابناء ليست بالشيئ الهين. وتعامل الاباء مع ابنائهم تختلف حسب اختلاف شخصيتهم.
فدائماً ضعيف الشخصية يلجئ للعنف والضرب كعقاب ويترك ذلك للاسف انطباع سيئ جداً لدى الطفل.
ان شاء الله تكوني ام مثالية ، بثقافتك وقرأتك في كيفية تربية ابنائك تربية سليمة
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## daria

اولا ميرسي جدا ان حضرتك  رديت عليا
لكن انا اقصد  اني زي ما بتقول حضرتك اناكنت ناوية اعاملهم كدة باللي كان نفسي اتعامل بيه
لكن لو  اني زي ما بيقول زميلي دارس علم النفس
غصب عني حاتوحد مع شخصية امي
دةمعناه اني عمري ما حابقي غيرها وهاعمل نفس اخطائها
واانا مش عايزة كدة

----------


## د.عادل

> لكن انا اقصد  اني زي ما بتقول حضرتك اناكنت ناوية اعاملهم كدة باللي كان نفسي اتعامل بيه
> لكن لو  اني زي ما بيقول زميلي دارس علم النفس
> غصب عني حاتوحد مع شخصية امي
> دة معناه اني عمري ما حابقي غيرها وهاعمل نفس اخطائها
> واانا مش عايزة كدة


مع خالص الاحترام والتقدير لزميلك دارس علم النفس
لست ادري على اي اساس اعطاكي هذه المعلومة؟ وكيف لكي ان تصدقيها، وتجعليها تسيطر عليكي لدرجة انك امنتي بها.
هل انتي الان تحاولين تقليد امك في حركاتك مشيتك طريقة كلامك؟
انظري لمن حولك هل هم امهاتهم؟ 
دائماً ما نقلد مثلنا الاعلى ومن نراهم قدوة. مع احتفاظنا بشخصيتنا المستقلة.
سوف تتذكري كليماتي هذه وانتي تنعمي مع ابنائك بحياة مستقرة هادئة ان شاء الله، وستجيبي بنفسك على سؤوالي:
هل دراسة علم النفس تعطينا الحق لتحطيم الامال؟ اما انها تساعدنا على تقوية شخصيتنا وإرادتنا؟؟
تمنياتي للجميع بدوام الصحة والعافية وراحة البال

----------

